# What tank size should I get for my Pink Toe (a. avic)?



## Ben Do (Jul 3, 2018)

I've been the owner of a Chilean Rose Hair for almost 6 years now, but the other week I saw a pink toe tarantula at PetSmart and it was just too cute not to get. She's eating well and is acting perfectly fine.

I'm also receiving a juvenile Mexican Red Knee (b. smithi) and an adult Zebra Knee (Aphonopelma seemanni) in the next week. 

Anyways, when I purchased my avic they gave it to me in the critter keeper it was living in before. I provided a hide and some branches to climb and a water dish (PetSmart only had a water dish in there). However, the critter keeper isn't that tall, and isn't aesthetically pleasing, aka covered in scratches and cracks from previous handling at the store. I want to give her a nice home we would both enjoy. The leg span is 2.5" so she's a little juvenile for anything big, however I do want to purchase her permanent enclosure to move her in soon after she molts. 

But what size terrarium should I get for her?

I was looking at the Exo Terra Nano Tall which is 8x8x12", which seems to be a perfect size for her, but will this be appropriate to house her in for the rest of her life? Should it be bigger? I mean I can barely find her inside of her critter keeper sometimes that's how small she is, I imagine anything bigger will just look like an empty terrarium in my room.

Also any tips keeping her would be great, I've done loads of research but if you have suggestions to make her happier that makes your happier would be greatly appreciated  


PS i heard that the zebra knee likes their tanks between 2.5 and 5 gallons. I currently have a 10 gallon long available and ready for it... should I put it in another 5 gallon tank I have or is 10 gallons appropriate.


----------



## Marvinxox (Jul 3, 2018)

A General idea and good rule with tarantulas is to not buy too big of a enclosure.
If your spider is so small that you sometimes can´t find it, i would recomment that you don´t buy the adult enclosure, but look into somehing that´s a bit smaller.
But the question is, how big she is. This information would make it much easier to help in finding the right enclosure size.


----------



## Ben Do (Jul 3, 2018)

Marvinxox said:


> A General idea and good rule with tarantulas is to not buy too big of a enclosure.
> If your spider is so small that you sometimes can´t find it, i would recomment that you don´t buy the adult enclosure, but look into somehing that´s a bit smaller.
> But the question is, how big she is. This information would make it much easier to help in finding the right enclosure size.


I said that she has a leg span of 2.5" and I wasn't looking to get it for her now, I was wondering if that size tank would suit her as an adult permanently. For now she will stay in the critter keeper until she grows out of it


----------



## Marvinxox (Jul 3, 2018)

Ben Do said:


> I said that she has a leg span of 2.5" and I wasn't looking to get it for her now, I was wondering if that size tank would suit her as an adult permanently


Sorry, I didn´t notice that. Please excose my poor reading comprehension.

I´d recommend an enclosure size of 12x12x18 for an adult one. (Based on the sizes keepers i know keep theirs in)
The Exo-terra might be good for this, but it might require you to exchange the mesh-top for an acrylic-top, so that the tarantulas leg-hooks won´t get stuck in the mesh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Jul 3, 2018)

Ben Do said:


> xo Terra Nano Tall which is 8x8x12"


I've raised many, many Avics over the years. This size works fine for adults. Replace mesh screen w/acrylic or your T may die.


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 4, 2018)

Ben Do said:


> I said that she has a leg span of 2.5" and I wasn't looking to get it for her now, I was wondering if that size tank would suit her as an adult permanently. For now she will stay in the critter keeper until she grows out of it


That size is fine. I currently have my adult female (5") in an Exo Terra Mini/Tall (12" x 12" x 18"), which is more than she needs.


----------



## Ben Do (Jul 4, 2018)

Ungoliant said:


> That size is fine. I currently have my adult female (5") in an Exo Terra Mini/Tall (12" x 12" x 18"), which is more than she needs.


how much more than she needs, is the 12" height appropriate for her climbing needs, should I buy it now or wait a bit longer?


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 4, 2018)

Ben Do said:


> how much more than she needs, is the 12" height appropriate for her climbing needs, should I buy it now or wait a bit longer?


Well, the extra space is really just wasted space that could be used to accommodate more enclosures.

Mine spends 99% of her time in or on her treehouse. I got them when I only had two tarantulas, but if I were starting over knowing what I know now, I would have gotten something a little smaller.

Really, the Exo Terra Nano/Tall (8" x 8" x 12") is plenty of space for all but the largest arboreals. If you set it up right, she'll probably build her web tunnels near the top.

You can go ahead and get that now if you want one, or you can wait. (Personally, I don't like the Kritter Keepers for Avics, but they can work in a pinch.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

